
Be extremely afraid: Elon Musk has a grim warning for US governors - empressplay
http://www.theage.com.au/world/be-extremely-afraid-elon-musk-has-a-grim-warning-for-us-governors-20170716-gxc3yy.html
======
vixen99
'Robots will be able to do everything better than us'. Which begs a load of
questions.

